# Country with the MOST Bridges?



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Norway is ruraly built, highly developed, and has a lot of fjord and as many islands as Indonesia. I hardly belive it got the most bridges in the world, but compared to the size it might be high up on the lists.


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

Blue_Sky said:


> I Would say Indonesia...
> Since it is the largest island country in the world


The largest island country is actually Australia.


----------



## Blue_Sky (Jul 5, 2005)

zulu69 said:


> The largest island country is actually Australia.


Sorry i mean largest archipelago country
it's contain about 18,108 islands

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesia


----------



## fertek (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys are joking , muhahhahahahaha funny, even a state in America ,say Michigan has btw 5-10 thousand bridges..more than any other country excepth G-8 and China india probably.....


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

yeah...every major city in the US has dozens of huge highway bridges, for instance!


----------



## [email protected]_Coast (Jul 30, 2005)

Its the same in Canada, we have thousands of Bridges.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> Bridges are also not just bridging water, but also roads, highways, valleys and sometimes even bridges.


Depends on your definition of a "bridge". In Dutch a _bridge_ is always over water. A (rail)road "bridging" an other (rail)road is called a _viaduct_.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

I think USA has the most amount of bridges.


----------



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

Most of eastern China (where nearly all the people live) is criss-crossed with canals. Everywhere. Before modernization China was completely dependant on its canal system and you could get pretty much anywhere, down to individual fields, by boat. A lot are full of silt now but they still need bridging. Given it's huge population and size I would guess that China has ten times as many bridges as any other country in the world.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

jacks said:


> Most of eastern China (where nearly all the people live) is criss-crossed with canals. Everywhere. Before modernization China was completely dependant on its canal system and you could get pretty much anywhere, down to individual fields, by boat. A lot are full of silt now but they still need bridging. Given it's huge population and size I would guess that China has ten times as many bridges as any other country in the world.


I agree with the grand canal of china which built more than a thousand years ago is still the longest man made canal start from beijing to southern china, imagine how much bridges would have already built across this canal, and also china has two of the longest river in the world yellow river and yantze river. and in the towns in the two major river delta, the situation is similar to netherlands and venice.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Its either Canada or the USA or maybe Russia or China. The largest countries geographical will no doubt have the most bridges. I know in Canada we have alot, just in my city alone we have over 20 major bridges (4 lanes or more) and countless small bridges. I think the USA may have more but im not sure.


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know which country has the most bridges, all I know that Seattle has over 150 bridges (includes water overpasses, freeway overpasses, viaducts, etc)


----------



## Q. (Sep 11, 2002)

Amsterdam alone has over 1500 bridges, and it's smaller than Seattle. I do think that Holland has got the most bridges per capita.


----------



## butters (Oct 2, 2005)

just saw a tv show about bridges. dont know if the information they have is entirely correct.
But true is, that Hamburg is the city with most bridges, about 2500 and another german city (Berlin) has about 1600. London, Amsterdam and Hong Kong should also be in the Top 10, dont know wich place.
They also said, that Germany has most bridges in Europe and more bridges than the States, but not most bridges of the world. Unfortunately they didnt mention which country has most, but I would also bet on China. Also counting all bridges built the past 2000 years and still standing.
I believe you also have to think about the grade of infrastructure and population density. Bridges over Highways, other big streets and railroad traks shurely outnumber bridges over water in most well developed countrys by far.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I saw that aswell, on Pro7. But it was an infotainment show, so I don't know if we wanne trust them.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

japan?


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hamburg : 6000 Bridges
London : 850 
Amsterdam:600
Venice: 410

s.petersburg with the most bridges


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

HelloMoto163 said:


> Hamburg : 6000 Bridges


 :? 
According to Wikipedia Hamburg is the city with the most bridges in Europe with ca. 2300 bridges. Amsterdam has ca. 1200, Venice ca. 400 and St.Petersburg 300 bridges.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

USA most likely


----------



## milligan20 (Apr 11, 2012)

*Most bridges in the world per capita Answer:*

is in a place called Marsden, Huddersfield, West Yorkshire, England


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Perhaps the Netherlands by capita. Netherlands lays -10 meter under the sea-level. Almost every neighborhood in the Dutch cities has (cycling)bridges. 

But define bridges?

The Dutch farming-land is surrounded by irrigation-canals with a lot of small bridges.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Philippines could be second/third with 7,107 islands and more than 92million people, but Indonesia still has the most bridges....

wait, does pedestrian overpass bridges counts?


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

it's brazil.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Probably China. But Denmark has a lot of bridges, especially if you count the number of km of bridges per capita.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Þróndeimr said:


> Norway is ruraly built, highly developed, and has a lot of fjord and as many islands as Indonesia. I hardly belive it got the most bridges in the world, but compared to the size it might be high up on the lists.


There are about 22.700 bridges on Norwegian public roads + a unidentifiable numbers on various private roads. I do not believe pedestrian, train and other types of bridges are included in this number.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

This site suggest that there are 590,111 bridges in the US.


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

Galro said:


> There are about 22.700 bridges on Norwegian public roads + a unidentifiable numbers on various private roads. I do not believe pedestrian, train and other types of bridges are included in this number.


On the 4114km long norwegian railway network there are 2517 bridges
Source


----------



## Kirov88 (Jan 12, 2013)

According to a crappy survey from VROM, the Netherlands have at least 40,000 bridges and viaducts longer than 5 meters.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

CarltonHill said:


> Philippines could be second/third with 7,107 islands and more than 92million people, but Indonesia still has the most bridges....
> 
> wait, does pedestrian overpass bridges counts?


The number of islands don't seem to matter as much as the number of bodies of water. It's not like we have bridges linking islands to islands nor are there many bodies of water in our islands. Same with Indonesia. Our infrastructure can't keep up and let alone put us in the top 3.

http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/bridge/nbi/county09.cfm
^ That site gives data of the number of bridges in each of the 50 states of the United States with majority having over 10,000-20,000 bridges alone.


----------



## Judgejudy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

I read some time ago something about that Germany had lots of bridges, I think it's in the guiness world records book


----------



## hotelmountain (Aug 12, 2013)

Sydney Harbour Bridge (Australia). i think Australia is the country with most number of bridges. 

Hotel in manali


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

I would say as many medieval bridges, or bridges over a thousand years of existence it is Spain (in direct competition with France and Italy) ... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ashley005 (Aug 23, 2013)

Most of bridges in Europe and more bridges than the States, but not most bridges of the world. Unfortunately they didnt mention which country has most, but I would also bet on China.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

It must be the United States with over 500,000 bridges. I doubt any other country comes even closer. Probably china in the future.


----------



## adam_uk (Nov 17, 2009)

United state


----------



## flowerandy610 (Jun 12, 2013)

I think U.S.


----------

